# Alabama chapters



## Harold E. Payne

Where is the nearest chapter to Anniston, Alabama?


----------



## firewhatfire

Georgia Chapter of IAP used to be called the SouthEast chapter.  they meet just north of Atlanta about once a quarter.  The Alabama Woodturners group meets the 2nd Saturday of each month at the Senior center in Homewood.  A few pen turners are members there including myself.

Phil


----------

